# Frying and No Hood



## jar546 (Oct 22, 2009)

Just had a relative of mine stop me in the grocery store this evening.  He wants to start a hot dog joint and was asking me about a fryer.  Luckily it is not in my jurisdiction.  Anyway he told me one of his friend uses a special fryer setup that does not require a hood.  I told him I was not aware of any such animal so I guess I should ask here.  I said he needed a Type 1 hood setup if he planned on making fries.  What don't I know here?


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

They do make listed ventless kitchen equipment.  I would go to the ICC ESR reports or the UL site and browse there.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

http://www.ulenvironment.com/global/eng/documents/offerings/perspectives/regulators/electrical/newsletters/CommercialCooking.pdf


----------



## Dr. J (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

Here is one such system.


----------



## north star (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

*`*

*Dr. J,*

*Would your example require an ES Report or could*

*the AHJ determine its viability without one, and*

*simply require the Type I Hood system?*

*`*


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

http://www.icc-es-pmg.org/Listing_Directory/pdf/PMG-1004.pdf

Here is an example of a ventless hood ES report.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood



			
				north star said:
			
		

> *`**Dr. J,*
> 
> *Would your example require an ES Report or could*
> 
> ...


They need a Type I hood regardless, it is just that there is no ducting required, and they would also need fire suppression of the ventless hood.


----------



## TJacobs (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood



			
				Dr. J said:
			
		

> Here is one such system.


This is nice because it's all there...you just have to make sure the building ventilation can handle it.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

Tjacobs: great info! I learn something every day!


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

But you are  talking about steak and lobster, the origianl question was about a fryer in a store with out a vent a hoood.

and this has been approved

http://www.haltoncompany.com/halton/usa ... H_Spec.pdf

and been around for a number of years.

Than there is the icc report hood


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

Ultra-violet (UV) treatment is also being incorporated into new hood design. UV light breaks down grease molecules into smaller harmless compounds of carbon dioxide and water vapor, which are carried out with the exhaust airflow. The UV treatment process does create ozone, which, depending on whom you speak to, may or may not be a problem.

http://hpac.com/popular/grease_removal_kitchen_exhaust/

pros cons

http://ezinearticles.com/?Pros-and-Cons ... id=2444152

example ::::

http://www.openpr.com/pdf/15527/UV-Lamp ... st-air.pdf

**************  NOTE **************

If you inspect one of thes make sure the light is off, do not look at the light, and it will give you a nice tan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jim baird (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

All these replies are great and informing, but didn't OP say he wanted to serve hot dogs?

Being already cooked all you hav e to do is heat 'em somehow, right?  Like microwaving?

For more entertaining reference re hot dog vending check:

A Confederacy of Dunces: A Novel

by John Kennedy Toole


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

"""" Just had a relative of mine stop me in the grocery store this evening. He wants to start a hot dog joint and was asking me about a fryer. Luckily it is not in my jurisdiction. Anyway he told me one of his friend uses a special fryer setup that does not require a hood. I told him I was not aware of any such animal so I guess I should ask here. I said he needed a Type 1 hood setup if he planned on making fries. What don't I know here? """"

DON'T see no dogs in this hunt


----------



## jim baird (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

"...He wants to start a hot dog joint..."

Now I remember, tho, they only serve those at pool halls.


----------



## cda (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

Thanks now I see the dog!!!!!!! Must be one of them chiwawa's


----------



## Big Mac (Dec 8, 2009)

Re: Frying and No Hood

Who says you can't deep fry hot dogs?  They deep fry Twinkies, Snickers Bars, etc.


----------

